# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Why Government Doesn't Work by Harry Browne [ FREE PDF ]

## Truth Warrior

*Why Government Doesn't Work by Harry Browne*
*http://sandiego.indymedia.org/media/2006/10/119977.pdf*

----------


## The_Orlonater

Yes! Thank you.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Yes! Thank you.


 *You're welcome.*

----------


## The_Orlonater

It's the book I was looking for, I needed a more modern libertarian critique of the system. I'm also going to order _Pillars of Prosperity_ by Ron Paul. Have you read it?

----------


## Truth Warrior

> It's the book I was looking for, I needed a more modern libertarian critique of the system. I'm also going to order _Pillars of Prosperity_ by Ron Paul. Have you read it?


*Yes.* 

*http://www.mises.org/books/prosperity.pdf*

----------


## forsmant

Thanks, I have not read this book but I have read the_ Great Libertarian Offer_ and _How I found Freedom In an Unfree World_.  Both great books and led me to the short story in my signature.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Thanks, I have not read this book but I have read the_ Great Libertarian Offer_ and _How I found Freedom In an Unfree World_. Both great books and led me to the short story in my signature.


*You're welcome.* 

*Keep reading.* 

*Enjoy!*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Thanks, sensei!  I saved it to my hard drive.

----------


## Truth Warrior

> Thanks, sensei! I saved it to my hard drive.


  *Enjoy!*

----------

